# Pipe finishing and gluing.



## Levi79 (May 10, 2012)

Hey guys. New to these boards. I started working on my first guitar build a few months ago and it's got me really interested in woodworking. And after seeing some of the projects on here, I decided to join. I'm graduating high school here in a couple weeks and I'm really kicking myself for not taking woodhsop. Huge mistake. Here's a pic of my build so far.
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/547453_3876439997521_1474355618_33327604_1938862365_n.jpg

And a pic of this awesome African Mahogany piece:
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/389252_3729279558602_1474355618_33267545_1059524889_n.jpg

Anyways, I was thinking about what I could make out of my scrap wood, which is going to most likely be African Mahogany for the body. I thought pipes would be really cool to make, and relatively simple. I was thinking I would cut out a shape on my scroll saw, then cut that shape in half symmetrically, route the chamber and the bowl, glue it back together, carve, sand and finish! However I do plan to smoke out of these pipes, and I do plan on giving some to friends. So I'm a little bit unsure of the gluing and finishing. For my guitars I'm using oil finishes like Watco Danish Oil, and Tru Oil. I know these wouldn't be good to use on a pipe. I read somewhere that you can use Olive oil to finish a pipe, but it can go rancid. And I definitely don't want that. I'm also a little concerned about the gluing. Would it be bad to use your standard wood glue? If so, what could I use that would be completely safe? I just want a functional and safe pipe.

TL;DR: how can I safely glue and finish a pipe?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Levi79 (May 10, 2012)

Nobody?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm just guessing here, but, I don't think a glued up pipe will withstand the temperature changes. The only ones I remember my Grandfather using were all bored & carved from single blocks of wood for the bowl.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't think mahogany would be a good pipe wood, and glue is a no-no.
Bill


----------



## Levi79 (May 10, 2012)

Hm. I have seen it done with glue, but it would make sense if it didn't work and/or was unsafe. I guess I'll see if my wood is big enough to do one from one solid piece. I'm curious why mahogany wouldn't be good though. I've seen it used on expensive pipes before.


----------

